# desert crabs



## Kirby (Apr 18, 2008)

um.. the desert crabs everyone was ravng about a while ago, selling for $25 ea. are actually available in pet shops for around $12 ea. 

i heard they were supposed to be wild caught... but i guess there actually pretty common in captivity, as our petshop is actually able to stock them pretty regularly.. 

there little characters, but i cant imagine paying $25 ea.


----------



## Tatelina (Apr 18, 2008)

Are these similar to hermit crabs?


----------



## Kirby (Apr 18, 2008)

no, they are freshwater crabs.. sold as 'desert crabs'

http://www.thegreenscorpion.com.au/shopclose.toy?itemnid=44372

wondering what the deal was with the 'wild caught' thing.. and price-tag


----------



## Magpie (Apr 18, 2008)

I don't understand how people can pay good money for millipedes, the damn things invade my house by the thousands in the wet season, centipedes are a constant hazard when gardening as are tarrantulas.
But if people want to pay it, good luck to them.


----------



## Kirby (Apr 18, 2008)

lol magpie. i dont see why people would pay for stick insects either.. creepy little things..


----------



## bk201 (Apr 18, 2008)

they may look similar but the desert ones are completly freshwater and most of the ones sold in petshops are actually collected from brackish water so arnt the same


----------



## Australis (Apr 18, 2008)

I see them all the time, in road side puddles.

Kirby, i would say its almost certain the ones in 
the shop you work in would also be w/c.

It would be easy to get hundreds a night in some
places i visit, rural areas they are prolific.


----------



## bk201 (Apr 18, 2008)

Magpie said:


> hazard when gardening as are tarrantulas.


how bout sending your hazards to me lol?:lol:


----------



## imalizard (Apr 18, 2008)

I know most hermit crabs are wildcaught as its hard to breed them. I dont know about desert crabs.


----------



## Magpie (Apr 18, 2008)

bk201 said:


> how bout sending your hazards to me lol?:lol:


 
Why would i do that?


----------



## bk201 (Apr 18, 2008)

hm lets see
so they wont be in your garden
so theyl bite me instead of you:lol:
cause i want some and you could be a nice person
lol


----------



## Magpie (Apr 18, 2008)

Or you could go to the effort of getting some for yourself. If something is worth keeping, surely it's worth the effort of getting your own?
They don't bother me, the kids like to play with them, you just have to look before you put your hands somewhere.


----------



## bk201 (Apr 18, 2008)

lol a no would have been simpler
and i cant get them here as i live in sydney and if i want one il have to buy one and people charge massive prices for them lol


----------



## Kirby (Apr 18, 2008)

actually Bk201 if you read the thread, and noticed my location.. 

go to Petbiz Balgowla (near warringah mall, condamine street) and buy them for $12 odd dollars... 

theres also HUGE electric blue Marrons..


----------



## Australis (Apr 18, 2008)

Take a holiday to sunny QLD.


----------



## bk201 (Apr 18, 2008)

Kirby said:


> actually Bk201 if you read the thread, and noticed my location..
> 
> go to Petbiz Balgowla (near warringah mall, condamine street) and buy them for $12 odd dollars...
> 
> theres also HUGE electric blue Marrons..


sorry to get of topic but i was talking about tarantulas lol


----------



## Kirby (Apr 18, 2008)

Bhahahhaahahhahahaha


----------



## bk201 (Apr 18, 2008)

Australis said:


> Take a holiday to sunny QLD.


i would if i could but a bank ballance of $35 wudnt help me much lol


----------

